# Steam milk recipe



## Belle (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, I have came across the very nice steam milk recipe  
Ingredients : 
Fresh Milk 450 cc , sugar 45 gram, honey 2 spoon , egg white – 2
**The amount of sugar and honey depends on individual preference 

Steps :
1. First add the milk with sugar and honey 
2. Slightly beat the egg white and mix with the milk as in pic 1
3. Remove the bubbles and filter for 2 times so that your pudding will be smooth
4. Pour into the bowl and cover up with aluminum foil or a cover
5. Put in the double boil as in pic 2 for 10 minutes with the smallest/min level of heat 
6. Your milk pudding can be served in either cold or hot


----------

